# Urban Camouflage - Blending In While Packing Around Your Carbine



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

As part of my adjustments from being a country boy to a city boy, and living in an apartment while house hunting continues, one of the biggest problems an urban prepper faces is a lack of privacy. I live on the ground floor of a three story apartment complex, and the people on the upper floors have outdoor balconies. And prying eyes that follow you. Anytime you carry in goods or groceries, I can feel these beady eyes watching, and I look up and see a mother or grandma watching my every move - human nature to look for things and to covet, as we all know....

I have a soft case for my handgun which is a small rectangular pistol rug/case that most people think is just a business satchel of some kind and it goes largely unnoticed. My carbines are still back in my old home state, but I plan to bring one or two back over the coming holidays, but an obvious rifle case will be noticed by the nosy neighbors. Plus, moving a rifle case from vehicles draws unwanted attention from sheeple and thieves alike. Most of my gear is hunting or tactical gear, which is fine in some settings, but sticks out too much in the city.

So, in an effort to keep a low profile and yet be mobile while transferring a weapon from dwelling to car trunk legally, I wanted something that does not scream "GUN" when I carry it out into parking lots, etc.

So, I bought one of these this week:

5.11 Tactical Covert Gun Bag - M4 Collapsed Stock | Official 5.11 Site

It looks very much like a skateboard or snowboard pack. The colors are bright and friendly, cheerful even. 511 makes great gear (no affiliation with the company, just a happy consumer) and this thing matches their usual excellent quality bags.

The zippers function easily with easy to grasp pull tabs; the interior gun compartment is smooth fabric lined ballistic nylon, with a thick fabric muzzle cup to protect your crown or flash hider/muzzle brake; a velcro strap made into a loop secures the stock or buffer tube, and a collapsible stock M4 fits inside the padded case.

A single strap goes across your shoulder, and it can be switched right or left for people who like ambidextrous gear (or who are lefties). A securing strap passes under your support side arm to keep the pack secured onto your shoulder of choice, handy with a nine pound gun on your back.

The upper compartment has these somewhat weird straps sewn on in a pattern of loops, which I assume is for attaching carabiners or lashing gear. The inside of the upper compartment has a ~3" x 6" Velcro loop patch area, and MOLLE webbing, with a couple securing points to hang gear from.

The lower outer compartment is completely configurable open space, and if you own 511 Tactical's excellent Bail Out Bag, it is sized to fit right inside this compartment. Suitable for any kind of lightweight storage items.

The shoulder strap is padded (nicely), has a quick release cam buckle, and a lengthy Velcro strap to secure items. The support strap/pack stabilizer is fully adjustable, and the rear of the pack has a padded ventilated spine protector to reduce rubbing under load, and to ventilate perspiration on those hot days.

The material is aerospace breathable on the shoulder strap and spine/back pad.

There are two grab handles on the top and side, which are wide and nicely padded to spread the load on your fingers.

The bag is 34" high, 12" wide (past experience tells me tall optics like ACOGs may be too tall to fit), and 2.5" deep, in the interior gun compartment area.

The bag itself is 500D/420D (Dernier) water resistant nylon.

The lower front compartment measures 21-3/4" high, 10" wide, and 3.6" deep.

The bag itself is very well made, usual 511 high quality build and materials. Gun case padding is thick and dense, and would protect your carbine in a dropped case mistake, or if you had to hit the dirt for a reason.

Thee are also two fabric loops to lock the outer compartments with a luggage lock or zipties.

The YKK zippers are also lockable or can be ziptied shut for securement.

The untrained eyes will never know this is a gun case.

In the woods, we have a saying: "Blend in or go hungry."

In the city, blend in and go unnoticed.

Overall, very nice bag, excellent quality, hides in plain sight, appears to be comfortable, and although it is pricey ($129) I hit a 20% off sale, so I bought mine for $103 plus tax. Reasonable considering value and purposes.

Now, if I just had my carbine so I could field test this package....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it is just a madder of getting it in and out of the apartment or house long guns are no big issue anymore just to many cases out there that do not look like a weapon case. Heck use your golf bag if you must. AR's some shot guns hand guns could fit in many cases the size of a lap top
AR's break down in seconds to a very small package.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The laws in most states (all?) are SIGNIFICANTLY different for long arms as opposed to pistols. CCW's apply only to handguns as far as I know. At least in SC you can "open carry" a long gun, but "concealing" it will get you an extended stay in the Butt Banger Hotel. If you EVER pull it out of hiding, even to save lives, or if anybody even figures out your hiding it... Might as well take it out and start shooting so you can have a little fun before your banned from ever owning a gun again.

With as many public shootings as are on the news these days... People would be looking at and noticing that backpacks odd length imo... I certainly would. And not knowing who the person is you think is hiding a rifle in pubic... _You'd be crazy NOT to call police!_

Just my opinion.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm really interested in the Ares RAD system


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Just go to a pawn shop and drop $5 on a soft case for an electric guitar. It's padded, has external pockets, and a shoulder strap and a carry handle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The case pictured in the link is somewhat similar to the case that comes with the Ruger 10/22 Takedown. The Ruger case is more squared up on the corners and is black with a Ruger red emblem. Other than that it looks like a piece of high tech luggage.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> The case pictured in the link is somewhat similar to the case that comes with the Ruger 10/22 Takedown. The Ruger case is more squared up on the corners and is black with a Ruger red emblem. Other than that it looks like a piece of high tech luggage.


I understand the marketing, but nothing says stealth like putting a big red gun manufacture logo on something.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Just go to a pawn shop and drop $5 on a soft case for an electric guitar. It's padded, has external pockets, and a shoulder strap and a carry handle.


Mine says Fender. While in DeToilet for a funeral on Tuesday/Wednesday,I was unloading the van when a neighbor at the motel spotted the guitar case in my arms and asked me if he would have to listen to my guitar that night. I laughed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Silverbullet said:


> I love the idea of using a golf bag, use the rain cover on the top and people would be none the wiser.


I scrapped that idea. I mean how many people will be looking to play 18 holes when SHTF.

Sit around a campfire and play some tunes maybe.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I always just use a hanging bag like you would carry a suit in. No one questions a well dressed man.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Everyone replying so far makes valid points.

Here are my issues though.... 

I drive a sports car - golf clubs won't fit.

I am not planning to go running around strapped with a carbine on my back. It is for moving in and out of an apartment complex parking lot to take to the range, or for some other lawful purpose. It is going from dwelling to trunk and back. I just don't want some of these lurking looky-loos to know I have gun in my apartment....

I suppose I could carry it in a garbage bag, but that's missing the point.

The idea is to go unnoticed.

If I walk across a hotel lobby carrying this case, I could do so without drawing a second glance.

It is really designed for undercover LEOs, but it is a dedicated gun case, and is purpose built.

Most concealed carry laws have a size limitation. A gun over 12 inches cannot be carried concealed, in most states....

The main point was just to prevent people from freaking out or planning to steal your stuff. Out of sight, out of mind.

That, and it matches my bowling shoes.

Just kidding about that last part...!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Is a gun case considered concealed?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Long gun in a case is not concealed in Michigan, in fact that's one of the legal ways to transport them


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of people would peg the 5.11 in a heart beat for what it is.
Now this may get you in and out


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's been a while since I lived in a apartment complex, but the last one I did, I simply did not shoot a lot of rifle while I was there. I do play guitar though and the people there heard me practice at times to know I played, so when I did take a rifle out I used my soft case. It doesn't fit my M1A, but it fits an AR just fine and that's what I brought. It's hard with those prying eyes though. People are nosy as hell and there are a ton of little thieves around who are always looking for a new score. You got to do what you got to do though and if you live in such an area than you've got to deal with it. The 5.11 case looks nice and from what I have of their products they can make some good stuff.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Is a gun case considered concealed?


Sounds silly, but no. Not if it's obviously a gun case (probably why Ruger put their big red logo on the 10/22 breakdown case. To keep from getting sued by everyone who gets arrested!). If you wrap a long arm up in trash bags with strings tied around it, it passes the law for "legal transport". That means taking it out to your car, putting it in the trunk, going to a place of intended use, returning home. NO stops in between. Carrying a long arm in public (walking through a book store for instance) is a WHOLE different thing according to laws in MD, MI, and SC (only ones I'm versed on personally).

If you have a pocket knife in your pocket, it's "concealed" according to the law and you can go to jail if you don't have a permit. If the same pocket knife is in a case on your belt where everybody can see it. Your fine! THAT one is specific to SC. MI has regulations on the length of the knife and other stuff as well. Again, each state if different.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, Smitty, that guitar case is slick.

The problem is that would be more attractive to some thieves than a gun case...!

I am not trying to get past knowledgeable gun people - they don't freak out if a gun is around.

I just wanna get past Granny on her balcony and the wannabe gang-banger teenagers.

As to legality, it is a matter of state law whether carrying a long gun concealed in a case would be legal (or not).

Each person should check their own state laws. I did - it is one reason why I bought the gun case....

Different strokes for different folks, but this one works where I roll now.

They also make a "shorty" version of this case for M4s that are separated upper and lower; or it will cover an SBR.

I prefer having one where the gun stays intact - if I need to use it in self-defense, I don't want to have to assemble it first....

Theoretically, I could even fire it with one hand inside the case - in an emergency.

The LEOs I know back home use these. They swear by them. But everyone has the right to choose whatever gear they prefer....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's just not big city got to know what the other guy is doing. I live in a town of 5000 and I get asked what I am doing all the time, not that they are going to turn me in, just curious. Best bet is to load your car when they aren't looking. It's a hassle but, gives some peace of mind. It's a damn shame we have to be covert like this to avoid conflict! When I lived in NJ I stored stuff in a self storage locker, still had to get in and out during business hours.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the guitar case idea as well. But if you've ever carried one you know you can't get but a few _feet_ in any town or city in the US without somebody wanting to hear "Stairway to Heaven"! 

"Sorry, got a broken string." always works though.  Just be prepared for a 10 minute discussion on it.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

So this may be out there but have you thought about just a plain old cardboard box? Your moving in after all?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

an old navy sea-bag or softball duffel-bag works for me. Put it in a soft case and insert it into the duffel, surround it with a couple ball bats and a couple gloves. The sea-bag has a latch at the top, clip a carabiner on it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have a UTG Deluxe Covert Homeland Security Gun Case, which suits my needs well enough. They make quite a few models, but mine has a main compartment that you could probably get 2 guns into and another compartment with 3 dedicated mag pouches, a holster for my 1911, and some other elastic webbing for assorted odds n ends.

Amazon: UTG Deluxe Covert Homeland Security Gun Case


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You could get a nasal cannula and some tubing, disguising the pack as portable oxygen unit and when asked, say you have COPD then start wheezing like you are short of breath and about to pass out.:lol:


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I scrapped that idea. I mean how many people will be looking to play 18 holes when SHTF.
> 
> Sit around a campfire and play some tunes maybe.


C'mon you know that if bugging out a bunch of yuppies will be bringing 'what's really important' with them, including their several thousand dollar set of clubs.

Edit: and as proof that it WILL happen, look at what people take with them when fleeing a hurricane - yep plenty of times it was their prized clubs.


----------

